# T2R PRO ?'s



## Monster99 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello,
I am new to Carpet road course racing, and have purchased a T2R Pro. For my first on road carpet car. I bought it from a guy who ran it 2 times, so figured it would make a good starter car for the price. What upgrades do I need to buy for this car to make it competitive, or is it pretty good stock? I have heard it doesnt have turnbuckles, so what is the part number i need to purchase turnbuckles for the car? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Matt


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Its an excellent platform to start with, I HIGHLY recommend purchasing your turnbuckles and whatever other misc spares from T2's that are parted out on Ebay as Xray spares are expensive.


----------



## indymodz (Jan 13, 2010)

Id also recommend some spare steering blocks. Thats about the only thing Ive broken.


----------

